
Why software engineers are declining your offers - forrestbrazeal
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-software-engineers-declining-your-offers-katie-bowles
======
greenyoda
_" Missing out on crucial information such as their reasons for pursuing new
opportunities, what they’re looking for from a career standpoint, and what
other companies they’re interviewing with can be a crucial indicator of
whether or not they’re going to accept your offer."_

Sorry, but if I'm interviewing with you, the list of other companies I'm
interviewing with is none of your business.

 _" The companies with higher acceptance rates (from my own experience) have
only offered a 24-48 hour deadline for the candidate to accept."_

Sorry, but if you want to pressure me into making a major life decision in
24-48 hours, I don't want to work for you. Remember, if I'm a good candidate,
I probably already have a job, and I have to carefully weigh the benefits of
staying in a fairly good job vs. moving into an unknown situation (and perhaps
a physical move to a different city). I'd need to talk it over with my
significant other. If accepting the job has legal ramifications (e.g., non-
compete clauses, questions about intellectual property that I develop on my
own time, etc.), I'll need to schedule a meeting with my lawyer first to
review the contract.

